# Attention: BBF.com is approching FIVE million posts



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

BBF is waiting for its number FIVE million post. 

The poster who generates that particular post will win a NBA Jersey of their choice on NBA.com of his/her choice. 
There is only ONE rule:
Anyone caught purposely padding post counts will be disqualified.

You will be notified if you are the winner.

Message is distributed by the BBF mod community.

-Dean.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

approaching.. more details please


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought someone already made the 5 millionth post?

How can you tell where its at?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Threads: 352,042, Posts: 4,889,232, Members: 26,815


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes! I have a chance at getting that Luther Head jersey I always wanted!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i want a ryan bowen jersey


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What happens if I win? Would they send it to Chile?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow 5 mil thats cool but 400! for me with this post :drool2:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Block said:


> approaching.. more details please


Here is the original truebluefan's statement. 


truebluefan said:


> We are nearly at the incredible post count of 5 million at Basketballforum.com! We think that is worth celebrating!
> The poster who makes the 5 millionth post will win an NBA Jersey of their choice from NBA.com!
> There is one very important rule though! Anyone caught purposely padding post counts will be disqualified.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

4,933,247


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

how did you figure that out?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> how did you figure that out?


It says it on the main page, at the bottom.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

omg its almost here


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks I was wondering how we were supposed to know where it was!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ok but what if like 2 people post at the same time and it's at like 5,000,001 and you can't tell who made the post? You check the post id? If you're looking by that the 5 millionth post as already been posted and if you're 5,000,001 you can just go delete one of your posts and you're the 5 millionth post guy. :S

If I get it will you ship it to Hong Kong?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> Ok but what if like 2 people post at the same time and it's at like 5,000,001 and you can't tell who made the post? You check the post id? If you're looking by that the 5 millionth post as already been posted and if you're 5,000,001 you can just go delete one of your posts and you're the 5 millionth post guy. :S
> 
> If I get it will you ship it to Hong Kong?



You will have to get it first right? haha. I bet they will be willing to ship it to HK. Don't worry.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Boo!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

5,000,365 Is on the front page.. is it right?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ yes, that's right. We hit 5,000,000 about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

lol guess that means I didn't win.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, probably not.  Still, if we keep posts up, we can get to 6,000,000 soon. :yay: (it's all relative)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

So who won.

PS nobody answered whether or not it would ahve beens hipped overseas if someone from Europe Asia Africa South America or Oceania won?


----------

